# Supply billing for Continuous catheters



## missyah20 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just have a quick question and I am hoping someone can shed some light on this for me.  We have pain management providers who want to know if they can bill for the Catheter and Balloon they use when inserting a continous catheter(ex. femoral).  Can we bill for them or are they included in the insertion of the catheter? Thanks!


----------

